# Official Audi Mk3 TT Teaser Images



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Only another three weeks until we can see the real car


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't I say that the rings would be on the bonnet?!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

If only they could stick to that stance!

Gonna be sex!


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

And the lights...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The accompanying Press Release:

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... porty.html


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Press Release:

A new take on one of the most iconic Audi models in recent years will be unveiled next month

• Debut at Salon de L'Automobile Geneva, March 6-16 2014
• Audi Press Conference on Press Day, March 4 at 9am CET
• Design line reminiscent of the first model generation
• Audi virtual cockpit and Matrix LED headlights are the technical highlights
• Interior design with focused, minimalist styling

Ingolstadt, February 20, 2014 - At next month's Geneva Motor Show Audi will pull the wraps from a completely new iteration of the compact sports car that tore up the rulebook and changed the course of design in its class at its 1998 launch. For the third generation of the iconic TT, the designers have reinterpreted a host of ideas from that first, game-changing template.

The front end of the new Audi TT has dominant horizontals. The Singleframe grille is broad and flat. Two contours form a V-pattern over the bonnet. The position of the four rings is also new - they now sit centrally on the hood, echoing the R8.

Struts divide up the large air inlets. The headlights repeat this motif - they are structured with divider struts acting as reflectors for the daytime running light. Audi can supply the headlights as an option with LED technology or its pioneering Matrix LED technology, where controllable individual light-emitting diodes generate the main beam.

Many details of the new Coupé's profile are reminiscent of the first generation's classic design. The sill contour forms a powerful light edge and the wide wheel arches constitute distinct geometrical entities. At the front, the wheel arch intersects the bonnet join, which continues over the door as the tornado line and extends all the way to the rear. The flat greenhouse looks like an entity in its own right. The shape of the C-pillar, with a slight kink, gives the TT a powerful, athletic look and enhances the impression of tension.

At the rear, too, horizontal lines reinforce the wide and focused impression. The struts in the rear lights pick up on the headlights' motif. They remain permanently on - another Audi innovation. The third brake light with a flat strip shape links the two units on either side. All engine versions have two large, round exhaust tailpipes in the diffuser. Like all Audi S models, the TTS features four tailpipes.

Inside, too, the styling is so light it almost seems to float, evoking the clean sports car character of the new Audi TT. The centre console and door trims have flowing, matching shapes. Seen from above, the dashboard resembles the wing of an aircraft. The round air vents, a classic TT feature, have a turbine-like look and incorporate the air conditioning controls. This solution - and the elimination of the central MMI monitor, now replaced by the Audi virtual cockpit - paves the way for the dashboard's remarkably slim architecture.

Sharper lines and a more dramatic interplay between surfaces will be particularly notable features of the third generation of the Audi TT, but they only scratch the surface of a pedigree sports car that has been systematically refined in every department, both inside and out.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Am going to the show, so will post lot's of pictures up. I what to see it in the flesh.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> Am going to the show, so will post lot's of pictures up. I what to see it in the flesh.


Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

So basically they have put the front of a scirocco on a mkII? :roll:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> So basically they have put the front of a scirocco on a mkII? :roll:


You've just stopped me buying a mk3 with that comment....

You are right, and Im not a fan of the Scirocco. R8 or RS6 is will be then...


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Reading between the lines it appears a TTS will be available from release...
Same engine from S3/Golf R, considerably less weight and we should be talking potentially even better 0-100kph 

Bet it'll have the same turbo lag though


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

phope said:


> Like all Audi S models, the TTS features four tailpipes.


TTS available from day 1?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

353S said:


>


Looks good so far and I like it 

8)


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see the new TT on 4th March! The good news for MKII owners is that from the sketches at least, it is very similar to its predecessor - you could almost say that the top, back and sides are identical.

I'm super excited but at the same time don't like a few aspects of the car - the kink in the quarter-light window, the horizontal line in rear flanks/quarter panels like the MKI that "add the appearance of tension" but really don't like as good as the 911 style smooth panels of the MKII, and the fact that the round aluminium beater controls are gone.

In the sketch, the car also looks a little fussy, but sketches highlight lines more so than the the real car. The front may be aggressive but is it beautiful like the MKII? The wheels too - be very interesting to see the new line-up of designs!


----------



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

Guess I was relatively close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

rdctbr said:


> Guess I was relatively close.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, have you actually done those mock-ups yourself, on some sort of modelling software, or did you find them somewhere else ?

If you`ve done them yourself mate; that`s SOME talent ! 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

They do say Audi has a habit of putting its concepts into production...

...and I thought the sketches looked a lot like the Laserlight concept that was shown at the CES show in January -

http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/medi ... ht-concept

The fronts close, though they might have smoothed out the back a bit.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

HOLY CRAP if true.

Looks bloody stunning!!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice if it looks like that.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Had a scirocco until recently the front looked nothing like that at all


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

353S said:


>


front looks good
rear not so good
can I fit those taillights to my TT lol


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Audi added some updated design sketches:


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Niceee... 8) 
I like front bumper TTS style.


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

353S said:


> Audi added some updated design sketches:


Looks the same sketches as the red one to me, just somebody else has coloured it in. At least they kept inside the lines :lol:


----------



## Ben1991 (Feb 26, 2014)

rdctbr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't really see much of a dramatic change !!


----------



## Ben1991 (Feb 26, 2014)

Blade_76 said:


> So basically they have put the front of a scirocco on a mkII? :roll:


Looks pretty nice tbh !!


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Had to do a photoshop with Nardo Grey and smaller (realistic) wheel size.

TT140010 by donavanharris, on Flickr


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Ben1991 said:


> rdctbr said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


From my perspective, this is a good thing. And far from unexpected given what we have seen with other new releases like the A3. Audi are currently going with evolution, not revolution.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

If it really looks like that ...

except for the interior most people won't notice the difference between a mk2 and mk3...

(unless parked next to eachother).

no complaint here it hink the Mk2 shape is spot on.


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just seen these on a Belgium forum. Don't know if someone has been using paintshop to change the colours though from the official Audi sketches. I'm liking the blue though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Still think knigfisher looks good


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Alexjh said:


> If it really looks like that ...
> 
> except for the interior most people won't notice the difference between a mk2 and mk3...
> 
> ...


This is a good call....... 8)

I think people sometimes expect too much from car manufacturers when they redesign a car; ie: they want major changes to both interior and exterior, but if you go too far the other way, it ends up NOT being a TT any more, and being something else altogether !

This is by no means exclusive to the TT forum though, as you`ll see it on every forum going when there`s a new model due out.....


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

The evoluTTion...


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

kevin34 said:


> The evoluTTion...


Now, when they`re all shown together like that (providing the Mk3 will look like that of course), I personally think they look brilliant, and a good design update to keep with the times..... 8)

What`s also good about the TT, is that Audi only update it around every 7 years, or so; unlike many other manufacturers that change about every 3/4 years, effectively dating your current one almost as soon as you buy it !

So as far as I`m concerned, it`s well - done Audi !! 8)


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

kevin34 said:


> These are the first official images of TTmk3!!
> - New wheels with 5 double arms, R8 style.
> - New TT logo
> - New fuel cap, mk1 style


Thread


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

It's that dashboard that worries me most. Very distracting? I'm not so sure either about making everything so plain - I like lots of lights and gadgets staring back at me! Never really expected the mk3 to be that different looks wise the current model, not such a bad thing either as the mk2 still looks pretty good to me. Just hope the TTS is available to order from the launch :?:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

The reality of car manufacturing, the costs and development time cycles, will dictate that the Mk3 shape will not depart too far from the Mk2, so if punters were expecting something different they were always going to be disappointed.

The manufacturer will not alienate its existing customer base on what is a vanity model, that for 95% of the buying public is not a practical solution to their daily motoring needs.

So the main changes will be to more efficient power trains to meet the never ending push to lower emissions, lower weight and improvements in NVH.

After that most buyers will concern themselves with the interior look and multimedia options, as the exterior will be much of the same as before.

So hopefully we will see a more dynamic TT with a modern interior stacked full of the latest gadgets.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope the car is not taller.

Now that i've seen the BMW M4 in pictures, it's going to be the M4 vs TT RS MK3 so hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## rdctbr (Mar 29, 2012)

dextter said:


> rdctbr said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I was relatively close.
> ...


Just photoshop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> It's that dashboard that worries me most. Very distracting? I'm not so sure either about making everything so plain - I like lots of lights and gadgets staring back at me! Never really expected the mk3 to be that different looks wise the current model, not such a bad thing either as the mk2 still looks pretty good to me. Just hope the TTS is available to order from the launch :?:


I like the dash. Just wouldn't fancy owning it when about 10 years old or so...,


----------

